
The Google+ project and exec team - codesternews
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1049523067506966529.html
======
CoolGuySteve
This is a dupe of an article from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18212682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18212682)

------
jazoom
I've only read for 5 minutes so far but this is a really interesting read.

------
poisonborz
Just another drop in the bucket of "well achieving people can still be piece
of shit". This whole article was embarassing to read from start to finish, and
I'd never hire this guy if I were a CEO anytime if this came up on search
result.

No matter if there is some truth behind the laundry list, the hateful and
down-looking words sprinkled in ("They were one level below me") just smudges
it all. He may have worked at high level places, this article shows he didn't
learn much at all.

~~~
oddity3356
The "one level below me" remark was in reference to Google's employee
classification system/hierachy. Should've been obvious from the context (the
author mentioned he himself was classified as "UI Designer Level II").

And sure, hiring this guy would be a bad idea if your company was a complete
shitshow, like Google apparently was at the time Knutson worked there. In any
competently run company, he'd be an asset.

